

Ask YC: What domain name registration service do you use? - clb22

I heard many times that there are some companies that practically steal your domain, or even, they register their own information besides yours.
Probably you will tell me, "hey did you heard about enom.com, godaddy.com, etc"... but the thing is that the worst comments I heard, are coming from that big companies.. and I recently read(via Slashdot), that these companies also allows their employees to bid on domains.
So I'm wondering, wich domain registration service do you trust and can recommend to do a "secure" registration process, and don't be scare about losing domain names.
======
thomasswift
After you get a domain name that you want to keep for ever make sure pay for
renewal before it is up. There are plenty of companies that have system in
place to snail mail spam you about switching to their service after you get
one.

I use namecheap.com - the admin panel is pretty nice to use, unlike godaddy's.
They also send out 60,30,5 day reminder notices.

------
arn
well, my experience is as anecdotal as anyone else's. But I've used
namecheap.com which is an enom reseller. they allow you to handle multiple
domains relatively easily. I've been happy with namecheap and the prices are
competitive. ($9.xx/year)

no problems with registrations or losing control of a domain. I have 200+
domains.

~~~
clb22
Thanks for sharing your opinion... 200+ is a valuable experience on GoDaddy

EDIT: I added you on my twitter

------
icco
I've used GoDaddy pretty consistently for about three years across about
twelve domains. I don't know about the allegations against them, but for what
they do, they do it well and fast.

------
kashif
servintdomains.com

